# Roamio Sound Issue **Solved**



## eddacker2 (Jun 21, 2015)

My OTA stopped using sound and I wrote support via email, read forums here and posts online and tried several things to no result. Nothing changed. Was working now not!! All other components working flawless.

So I re-ran setup completely. 30 minutes later same result.

It's a lazy Sunday and I have other entertainment so the TiVo was playing on the TV with no sound. And I started exploring the menus. I saw an item that read 'Standby' and I thought what is this? A screen full of message came on but before I could read it all the unit went into standby. Never knew you could do that, never done it before. Understand I had unplugged the unit and waited 15 mins before plugging back in yesterday. And tried to sync the tv and everything else (Dolby --> PCM). It was working before why change settings?

I had read enough of the info messages before to know you push the tivo button to come out of standby, I did, and the sound returned.

Your guess is a good as mine.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

How is your TiVo connected to your TV?

I have a Toshiba HDTV connected to a TiVo Mini via HDMI that has a similar issue, requiring that we power-up the TV BEFORE we bring the Mini out of standby -- otherwise, there's no audio. (At least I *think* that's the order.)


----------



## Stick 2005 (Dec 2, 2007)

eddacker2 said:


> My OTA stopped using sound and I wrote support via email, read forums here and posts online and tried several things to no result. Nothing changed. Was working now not!! All other components working flawless.
> 
> So I re-ran setup completely. 30 minutes later same result.
> 
> ...


eddacker2, your are a genius! I have be struggling to get sound on my Tivo for about a week. I tried the Standby trick and BOOM! Sound back on again. Thank you for posting!


----------

